# Best Prices for local guns



## spiraleyes (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm in the market for a new semi auto shotgun and possibly a handgun. Who has the best prices in the Salt Lake area?

Thanks!


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

It seems like no one place has the best price on everything. Gallensons usually has some pretty good prices. They would definitely be on my list of places to compare prices. Every once in a while you can find a really good price at Sportsman's Warehouse as well. Depending on brand, Wallyworld has some fair prices at times too.

If you are not necessarily looking to buy new, check out some of the local pawn shops in SLC or Van Wagenens in Orem.

Good luck. Let us know what you find and how your price comparisons went.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Gallenson's is GREAT! However, price wise not necessarily competitive as you would expect at a specialty type shop as one would expect for first tier customer service and knowledge. obviously, Wal-Mart selling the same item is a much different price, but again very different levels of service, I don't buy from Wal-Mart.

In the middle somewhere is where I buy all of my stuff at a big place down in Lehi. Price wise, if you shop around a little and focus on what is on sale, they are untouchable. They regularly have $100-$150 off $500 purchases, combine that with a sale of $50-$100 off of the firearm and you will be about $150 less than anywhere else. Here is the current sale and they are also now doing $100 off of a $500 purchase for Cabelas Club members (just applying for their credit card) http://cabelasflyers.dirxioncdn.com/84v/Main.asp Not to mention that they give you 10% (or something like that) off of your first purchase when you apply for the credit card. 
You now have my $0.02. Good luck!

I forgot to mention a certain fellar on here who holds a license, but I don't know if he is willing to do that for anyone but close friends??? I am sure that he will speak up if otherwise.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Gallenson's is GREAT! However, price wise not necessarily competitive as you would expect at a specialty type shop as one would expect for first tier customer service and knowledge. obviously, Wal-Mart selling the same item is a much different price, but again very different levels of service, I don't buy from Wal-Mart.
> 
> In the middle somewhere is where I buy all of my stuff at a big place down in Lehi. Price wise, if you shop around a little and focus on what is on sale, they are untouchable. They regularly have $100-$150 off $500 purchases, combine that with a sale of $50-$100 off of the firearm and you will be about $150 less than anywhere else. Here is the current sale and they are also now doing $100 off of a $500 purchase for Cabelas Club members (just applying for their credit card) http://cabelasflyers.dirxioncdn.com/84v/Main.asp Not to mention that they give you 10% (or something like that) off of your first purchase when you apply for the credit card.
> You now have my $0.02. Good luck!
> ...


He's been too ornery and mean lately anyhow.........try Dougs in Taylorsville.


----------



## spiraleyes (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for the tips, guys! I bought a Springfield XD from Doug's today. TERRIFIC service, very helpful, friendly, and informed. They didn't have the shotgun I'm looking for, and ordering the version I want looks gloomy. I'll have to find it somewhere else.

I also checked out Sportsman's in Midvale. In terms of service, I should have just asked one of the goose decoys rather than the guy at the gun counter. I don't have enough patience to go into detail, but if you go in, don't bother with the kid that has diamond stud ear rings. :roll: 
They had a good price, but I'll gladly pay a few bucks more to someone that can give me a straight answer about what the price of a gun is.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

spiraleyes said:


> I also checked out Sportsman's in Midvale. In terms of service, I should have just asked one of the goose decoys rather than the guy at the gun counter. I don't have enough patience to go into detail, but if you go in, don't bother with the kid that has diamond stud ear rings. :roll:
> They had a good price, but I'll gladly pay a few bucks more to someone that can give me a straight answer about what the price of a gun is.


You could have left out the name and everyone could have guessed where it was :roll:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

You should have pm'd treehgungnthur he got me my xd40 sub compact for around 440. He has great prices. Sorry I didn't see this sooner.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

KSL


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> KSL


good point, except that sometimes you run into idiots like this http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... =377&lpid=

In my humble experience an item is worth what a buyer is willing to pay for it, right? :roll:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> > KSL
> ...


Hey, that's my ad. What are you sayin' Huge?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

NHS said:


> Hey, that's my ad. What are you sayin' Huge?


I was waiting for someone to respond like that LOL, do I need to edit?


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> NHS said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, that's my ad. What are you sayin' Huge?
> ...


No need to edit from my point of view. If some idiot can get another idiot to pay that much for that gun, maybe we are the idiots. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

How much is the spotting scope?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> How much is the spotting scope?


Probably $40 just like he paid at Kmart, which means that it must be worth at least $40 because we all know how personal property appreciates with use, right?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

You might try this site for your shot-gun.

The shipping takes 3 to 7 days to your favorite dealer, and I think the prices are good.

http://www.galleryofguns.com/


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

spiraleyes said:


> I also checked out Sportsman's in Midvale. In terms of service, I should have just asked one of the goose decoys rather than the guy at the gun counter. I don't have enough patience to go into detail, but if you go in, don't bother with the kid that has diamond stud ear rings. :roll:


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

The last couple times I've been in there I've noticed that new kid. I thought to myself that either Eminem isn't selling very many CDs lately or Sportman's sales must have slumped so bad that they are trying to get the gang banger wannabe crowd in there. I've thought about asking to look at a handgun while he's there to see if he holds it sideways.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## spiraleyes (Nov 25, 2007)

:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

I have bought my last three guns from "Doug's shoot'n sports" on 4926 s redwood


----------



## Coonhunter557 (Jun 17, 2008)

Be carefull buying a firearm from walmart. They buy a lot of factory seconds to save money and keep prices low. Not saying that they sell junk but I would look really inspect any firearm hard before buying it. That being said, I did buy a Ruger 10/22 several years ago from them for coonhunting that is an absolute tack driver at 50 yards.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

I bought a winchester 1100 pump from walmart and it was a piece of junk. the bore was a mared up.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Coonhunter557 said:


> Be carefull buying a firearm from walmart. They buy a lot of factory seconds to save money and keep prices low. Not saying that they sell junk but I would look really inspect any firearm hard before buying it. That being said, I did buy a Ruger 10/22 several years ago from them for coonhunting that is an absolute tack driver at 50 yards.


I've often suspected that of them. I think Big 5 does the same thing. I was looking at some of their sale 870s and both of the ones the guy brought out had cracked synthetic stocks.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

My favorite place to buy guns is Heritage Arms in Midvale (about 7000 S State). It is a smaller shop that doesnt have a ton in stock, but most everything can be ordered in. I like it here because it is a very nice store that also outfits for African safaris and is just an all around good place to hang out. They also have a reasonably priced gunsmith on hand for most of your needs (he has done several trigger jobs for me). I'd say that their prices are competetive, but not the cheapest either. More than anything I like Heritage Arms because youll get an honest opinion and you are buying from some one local rather than Sportsmans and Cabelas


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

Does Dougs or Heritage carry Benelli's?



.45 said:


> You might try this site for your shot-gun.
> 
> The shipping takes 3 to 7 days to your favorite dealer, and I think the prices are good.
> 
> http://www.galleryofguns.com/


 .45, I couldn't find any Benelli's on there.

BugBuilder


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I know Heritage doesnt carry Benelli, but not sure about Doug's. I rarely shop Doug's because I feel like I have to wait around for 30 minutes to be acknowledged of my existence. You may want to call Heritage and ask if they can get them in. I know they had a used Benelli in there a few weeks ago, but they are not a fully stocked store like other places. Usually Heritage orders their guns in upon request. If you call Heritage, ask for Aleko he is one of the owners and will take great care of you


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

BugBuilder said:


> Does Dougs or Heritage carry Benelli's?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Benelli, Kimber and H/K are all dealer direct only, no middle men like Davidsons/Gallery of guns. I learned that from the guy who just got me two firearms from that same site. The Buckmark was $60 less than what Cabela's sells the exact same model for and the rifle (10/22) was $80 less than what I saw it advertised elsewhere; then consider $20 for overnight shipping, still a great deal! Cabela's does still have there $100 off of a $500 (or $30 off of $100....) purchase deal going now. If anyone is interested I may be able to scan the coupon and email to you to use; I assume that it would work that way.


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks, I stilled do not have all my pennies saved for the Benelli I want. 

BugBuilder


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I know Heritage doesnt carry Benelli, but not sure about Doug's. *I rarely shop Doug's because I feel like I have to wait around for 30 minutes to be acknowledged of my existence.* You may want to call Heritage and ask if they can get them in. I know they had a used Benelli in there a few weeks ago, but they are not a fully stocked store like other places. Usually Heritage orders their guns in upon request. If you call Heritage, ask for Aleko he is one of the owners and will take great care of you


Yeah....I've had three of those type of visits just last week. All I'm trying to do is buy a few bullets. 

But....noooooo, not at Dougs !! You first have to go through a required 30 minute ignore regime, then you _may_ be one of the few selected. You have to speak up though, nobody working there can either count or remember who's next ...

Yeah *DAVE* !!!! YOUR SERVICE SUCKS !!!!!! GET YOUR HEAD OUT....AGAIN !!!!!!


----------

